#  Krankheiten >   Belastung nach Weber C Fraktur ab wann? >

## sonnybelly

Hallo,  
vor ca. 5 Wochen bin ich an einer Weber C Fraktur operiert worden. Trotzdem ich die Stellschraube noch drinnen habe sagte mir jetzt die Urlaubsvertretung von meinem behandelnden Arzt, dass ich mit gutem Gewissen voll belasten könnte, da nach neuesten Studien bewiesen sei, dass die Schraube sogar im Fuß verbleiben kann. 
Ich war etwas skeptisch habe aber dann belastet mit dem Erfolg, dass ich am Innenband, vorne und seitlich
im Bereich der Platte Schmerzen und eine enorme Schwellung bekommen habe. Die Schmerzen haben nachgelassen
als ich den Fuß längere Zeit ohne Belastung ruhen lassen habe. Ich bin verunsichert wie ich hier weiter vorgehen soll, da man überall liest, dass der Fuß bis zur Entfernung der Stellschraube entlastet werden sollte :Huh?: 
Nächste Woche bekomme ich die Stellschraube raus. Meine Frage ist noch wie lange muss ich erfahrungsgemäß noch üben etc. bis ich wieder sicher Auto fahren kann und somit arbeiten kann. Mir ist schon klar, dass der Heilungsprozess individuell ist aber mit welcher Spanne muss ich ca. rechnen?? Eher 1-2 Wochen oder wie auch 
schon gelesen sogar 6 Wochen? Sollte sich nach Entfernung der Stellschraube eine krankengymnastische Behandlung anschliessen oder ist das nicht in jedem Falle nötig? Was kann ich noch tun um die Heilung zu beschleunigen? 
Bitte gebt mir schnell Antwort. Leider haben die behandelnden Ärzte wenig Zeit.  
Einen schönen Abend 
Sonnybelly :Huh?:

----------


## Ambro2012

Hallo Sonnybelly,
bei mir wurde die Stellschraube vor etwa einem Monat entfernt. Belasten durfte ich bis dahin laut Krankenhaus auf keinen Fall und auch in der Ambulanten Praxis wo die Schraube entfernt wurde, wurde das mir so mitgeteilt. 
Was das Autofahren angeht so wurde mir gesagt, daß sobald ich ohne Gestützen mit Schuhen in Konfektionsgröße einigermassen laufen könne, dürfe ich auch wieder Auto fahren. Also nach einer Woche bin ich wieder gefahren! 
Also ich habe 4 Wochen danach immer noch Probleme sobald ich eine weile Sitze benötige ich überdurchschnittlich lange bis ich einigermaßen laufen kann, aber man sieht es dann trotzdem, daß ich nicht ganz sauber abrollen kann. 
Ich arbeite wieder Vollzeit, aber genau das spüre ich auch! 
Ich hoffe die nächste Woche bringt mehr.
Ich habe nächste Woche einen Kontrolltermin und will bei der Gelegenheit auch nachfragen wie es beschleunigt werden kann.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
ich hatte Mitte August eine Weber B Fraktur (Fibula) mit Innen- und Syndesmosebandruptur. Bin operiert worden: Platte am äußeren Knöchel mit 5 Schrauben und Stellschraube. Ich durfte sechs Wochen nicht auftreten, habe mir ziemlich schwer getan mit Vacuped-Schuh und Krücken... In der Zeit in der in meistens gelegen bin, hbe ich mir mehrere Beiträge gelesen, die nur dazu gedient haben, dass ich meine Zukunft sehr schwarz gemalt habe... Dachte nur "alles Positive bleibt unbekannt, im Netz kommt nur Negatives". Deswegen , möchte ich neben der Antwort zu deine Frage auch eine Ermutigung allen, die es noch nicht hinter sich haben. Die Stellschraube kam nach 5 1/2 Wochen raus, ab dem TAg hatte ich die Krücken nicht mehr gerührt. Es folgte ca. eine Woche nur mit Vacuped. Der erste Versuch Auto zu fahren war nach sechs Wochen und einem Tag nach der OP. Ich war etwas unsicher, hatte Angst von einem plötzlichen stechenden Schmerz, der aber ausblieb. Seitdem fahre ich wieder... In der achten Woche nach OP stand ich vor dem Lorelei Felsen, mit der Frage SOLL ICH? oder SOLL ICH NICHT. Ich habe mich getraut und es ging, ohne Krücken und ohne Vacuped. Heute sind es 10 Wochen seit der OP, eine grundsätzliche Schwellung besteht noch, sogar in der Früh, tagsüber wächst sie 2- oder 3-fach abhängig von der täglichen Anstrengung. Das Schlimmste war das Treppensteigen, nach der Lorelei Herausvorderung geht auch gut, die Ferse hebt sich noch etwas früher als beim rechten Fuss, aber ansonsten, Fahrrad fahren, schwimmen, Wassergymnastik... Meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen sind jetzt nur ein vernebelter Albtraum. 
Viel Glück und gute Besserung
Dinah

----------


## neuhier

Hallo,
ich hatte Mitte August eine Weber B Fraktur (Fibula) mit Innen- und Syndesmosebandruptur. Bin operiert worden: Platte am äußeren Knöchel mit 5 Schrauben und Stellschraube. Ich durfte sechs Wochen nicht auftreten, habe mir ziemlich schwer getan mit Vacuped-Schuh und Krücken... In der Zeit in der in meistens gelegen bin, hbe ich mir mehrere Beiträge gelesen, die nur dazu gedient haben, dass ich meine Zukunft sehr schwarz gemalt habe... Dachte nur "alles Positive bleibt unbekannt, im Netz kommt nur Negatives". Deswegen , möchte ich neben der Antwort zu deine Frage auch eine Ermutigung allen, die es noch nicht hinter sich haben. Die Stellschraube kam nach 5 1/2 Wochen raus, ab dem TAg hatte ich die Krücken nicht mehr gerührt. Es folgte ca. eine Woche nur mit Vacuped. Der erste Versuch Auto zu fahren war nach sechs Wochen und einem Tag nach der OP. Ich war etwas unsicher, hatte Angst von einem plötzlichen stechenden Schmerz, der aber ausblieb. Seitdem fahre ich wieder... In der achten Woche nach OP stand ich vor dem Lorelei Felsen, mit der Frage SOLL ICH? oder SOLL ICH NICHT. Ich habe mich getraut und es ging, ohne Krücken und ohne Vacuped. Heute sind es 10 Wochen seit der OP, eine grundsätzliche Schwellung besteht noch, sogar in der Früh, tagsüber wächst sie 2- oder 3-fach abhängig von der täglichen Anstrengung. Das Schlimmste war das Treppensteigen, nach der Lorelei Herausvorderung geht auch gut, die Ferse hebt sich noch etwas früher als beim rechten Fuss, aber ansonsten, Fahrrad fahren, schwimmen, Wassergymnastik... Meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen sind jetzt nur ein vernebelter Albtraum. 
Viel Glück und gute Besserung
Dinah

----------


## inge1611

Hallo,
ich hatte keine Stellschrauben, demzufolge muss da auch nichts raus, da aber das Syndosmoseband mit kaputt ist, hatte mein Arzt mir geraten, frühestens nach 8 Wochen mit Teilbelastung zu starten, also erst einmal ganz vorsichtig an Krücken oder Gehbock den Fuss aufstellen, nicht mehr als 10 kg belasten, nach weiteren 2 Wochen durfte ich dann schon mal einige Schritte mit Krücken versuchen. Also bitte Geduld, Geduld, Geduld.

----------

